# I got attacked by 13 year olds...



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was at the park with a few of my friends earlier and there were load of 13 year olds hanging around. I didn't really care, until one of them decided to nick the bandana out of my back pocket and run away with it. I walked up to him and told him to give it back, he then threw it to his mate. It was quite clear that I wasn't going to get it back being as though I was vastly outnumbered and most of them were probably in better physical shape than I am. 

I was pissed off, so I pushed the kid who'd took it off me. Before I knew it, I had about 5 or 6 13-year olds trying to beat the crap out of me. I ended up giving one of them a nosebleed and fought the rest off, before I fetched my bag and started to leave. They followed me out the park shouting abuse at me and threatening to hit me with housebricks and such.

I went to my brothers house, he let me and friends in. These kids were waiting outside for a good half an hour before they decided to give it up and leave. I took a few punches to the head, it'll probably come out in a bruise tomorrow.

I probably overreacted, as they were about 4 years younger than me, but sometimes they need a fucking punch. I don't know who the hell they think they are, they have no respect for anyone and if they weren't there in numbers, they'd be scared shitless. I hate that they know where my brother lives now, but I doubt they'll have the balls to really do anything.

I fucking hate children.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2009)

Man I get this so often. These kids aren't nearly as brave as they seem, even in numbers. You give em something to be scared of and they'll leave you alone.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, kids suck. Were they chavs?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ You know it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 20, 2009)

At first i was appalled but then i realized that you live in the UK and they were probably Chavs.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been jumped many a times for absolutely no reason. Once outside of a bar by 8 dudes all bigger than me in an attempted robbery. I didnt have any money, and that really pissed them off, so they just got their kicks (no pun intended) by smashing my face in.

I know how it feels.

Best thing to do is run. If you cant, pick one of them and try and make an example out of him, try to hurt him severely. Sometimes, hurting one of them really bad will scare the rest of them. But, most of the time it wont, and you just gotta curl up in a ball, protect your head and pray for the best.

Either all that, or just call Chuck Norris! He'll fuck em all up!


And i give you props for trying to fight them off. Dont stress about it they are pussies and your gonna be a stronger man for it in the end.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 20, 2009)

That's what I tried to do. I made a point of punching the one who'd nicked my bandana hoping the rest would back off, but when there was that many of them, it might not have been the brightest idea. They're clearly pussies though, they were following me for a good 10 minutes and didn't do shit.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 20, 2009)

Shit like that used to happen all the time were I used to live and even though I'm older I'm still paranoid about it now especially after Sophie Lancaster, the thing to remember with people like that is in five years time they'll still be losers just don't let it get you down man.


----------



## Jason (Mar 20, 2009)

I couldnt help but laugh. This is what you get for not eating and being to much of a puss to fight em off..


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad experiences, i cant offer advice about basic martial arts training enough these days, for everyone, protecting yourself and those you love these days in this shithole country is almost a given.

I've cleaned up my act no end since i was a young'un however i never caused shit for innocent people, these speks of shite will soon realise it's more fun sniffing glue or drinking cheap wine, and with anyluck fuck off under a rock and stay there.

If you still have problems with them, i know it sounds shit, but phone the local cozzers, they wont do fuck all, however, after 3 or 4 calls about said lads, they'll HAVE to actually show a presence.

Good luck, but dont let the bastards grind you down


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 20, 2009)

What? I did fight off the ones that starting hitting me. And if I was that much of a puss, I would have pretended I didn't care instead of going over there and getting back what was mine. And 20 on one? Come on, I'd have to be about six foot and built to be able to get out of that one.


----------



## Jason (Mar 20, 2009)

20 on one or 5 or 6 on one? Get your story straight.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 20, 2009)

5 or 6 of them starting hitting me, but there was about 20 of them altogether. I think I said 'a load', I'd say that's more than 5 or 6.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2009)

My mate got punched in the face, and he pushed the guy over and screamed and spat blood in his face. He was so shocked he just legged it.


----------



## Methilde (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm, i have about 32 13/14 year olds to deal with in drawing class (me being a teacher) and I think showing authority and not freaking out by their behaviour helps a lot. Laugh it off at first but make sure they get your point.  

Also making them look dumb really helps sometimes, especially when they are in front of their friends that will laugh at them.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 20, 2009)

What is a chav (for all the people on the other side of the pond)?


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2009)

Man, that's messed up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 20, 2009)

you have to remember: 

people who want to be hard, act hard. 
people who know they're hard, don't have to.

kids go around starting shit with people because they're insecure within themselves, hence them hanging around in groups. they probably get beaten by fathers, shit I hope they do, because if they're going to do the same to someone else, then they bloody well deserve it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> What is a chav (for all the people on the other side of the pond)?



Check out a program called 'The Jeremy Kyle Show'. The people on there are collectively known as 'chavs'. I have better names for them personally...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 20, 2009)

try playing the Jeremy Kyle drinking game.

you have to drink every time he says 'look at me'.

you get smashed man, trust me.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Check out a program called 'The Jeremy Kyle Show'. The people on there are collectively known as 'chavs'. I have better names for them personally...




It's so true!


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 20, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> What is a chav (for all the people on the other side of the pond)?



A chav is the Brit equivalent of a redneck they wear a uniform of tracksuits + caps and listen to drum and bass/rave/gangsta rap music they use a lot of american rap slang are usually found in gangs of 4 or more 1 or 2 of them typically riding a bike they can be found in city centre's and malls and are generally unsociable hostile pricks.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 20, 2009)

chavs are basically: gypsys/travellers that 'chav' (steal) things from people and start trouble wherever they go. these are usually boys under the age of 20 and do not have jobs attend school etc.

if they are not travellers then they usually live in 'council estates' which are literally houses paid for them by the local government because they can't afford a house themselves. council estates are fucking rough and to be avoided, purely for the volume of chavs they contain.

chavs are very often junkies and will not hesitate to use armed robbery to get money for drugs. chavs also use words like 'blood', 'rahted' and 'bumbaklaat' because they think they are black and hard as fuck when really they are skinny white boys.

they typically wear tracksuits, sportswear, peaked caps and hoodies. they often put their hands down their trousers because this is what prison inmates do to keep their hands warm. chavs thinks this makes them look really hard and clever.


----------



## garthfluff (Mar 20, 2009)

I went to Tesco yesterday and came home to find a man in my front garden holding a 8" kitchen knife. I love Scotland!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> try playing the Jeremy Kyle drinking game.
> 
> you have to drink every time he says 'look at me'.
> 
> you get smashed man, trust me.



The Jeremy Kyle show makes me lose what little faith I had in humanity... that said, you're right - that would get you completely ratarsed rather quickly!


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 20, 2009)

garthfluff said:


> I went to Tesco yesterday and came home to find a man in my front garden holding a 8" kitchen knife. I love Scotland!


 Holy shit! man seriously?!

I used to live in a bad block of flats once and late at night a guy actually kicked my front door down and came running down my corridor waving a bat around until he got into my living room and saw me in my underwear and a vest (I was just about to go to bed) looking VERY angry.

In my loudest voice possible I screamed "who the fuck are you and what the fuck do you think your doing in my house?" and before I could even finish the guy calmed down and started apologizing frantically to me then ran out!

It was totally surreal and all over in less than 5 minutes I didn't sleep much at all that night and spent most of it pacing about with a carving knife waiting for him to come back.......good times!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 20, 2009)

^ what the hell...


----------



## hairychris (Mar 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> chavs are basically: gypsys/travellers that 'chav' (steal) things from people and start trouble wherever they go. these are usually boys under the age of 20 and do not have jobs attend school etc.



Strictly speaking, these are pikeys.

Anyway...


----------



## Petef2007 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hurrah for the UK

and a monumental +1 to any jeremy kyle hate


----------



## Nick (Mar 20, 2009)

you should have went fucking loco on the smallest weakest one there. Propperly went to town on him. Beat him so hard you actually felt bad about it, when people see your prepared to go that far on a weakling and cross that boundary, they will know you dont give a fuck. That said, picking the biggest one and just fucking laying him out hard is also a good option.



garthfluff said:


> I went to Tesco yesterday and came home to find a man in my front garden holding a 8" kitchen knife. I love Scotland!



lol indeed glasgow on a saturday night is a sight to behold.


----------



## Luan (Mar 20, 2009)

you're just too emo.


----------



## budda (Mar 20, 2009)

you didn't get your bandana back, did you?


----------



## Trespass (Mar 20, 2009)

budda said:


> you didn't get your bandana back, did you?



zing!


----------



## Piro (Mar 21, 2009)

This is the exact reason I carry the largest knife I can legally (a Cold Steel Triple Action if anyone knows what that is...). Use the motto walk softly but carry a big stick. Little dickhead kids tend to start listening when they see blade.....


----------



## Jzbass25 (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn kids, I woulda probably started showing them some techniques I picked up when I trained in martial arts haha. (But I'm out of shape now  )


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 21, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Check out a program called 'The Jeremy Kyle Show'. The people on there are collectively known as 'chavs'. I have better names for them personally...



Seems like the American equivalent is Maury


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 21, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> What? I did fight off the ones that starting hitting me. And if I was that much of a puss, I would have pretended I didn't care instead of going over there and getting back what was mine. And 20 on one? Come on, I'd have to be about six foot and built to be able to get out of that one.



That's no excuse. Next time you should think what would Arnold dooauuughhhh!

Just kidding, glad to hear your alright. Sometimes you should just turn the other check though. The bruises probably weren't worth the bandanna... Unless it was a particularly awesome bandanna...


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 21, 2009)

Fuck these little shits man, we get these cunts here in Sydney, Australia too. They called .. "lads". On new years eve, my mates and I were at a park along with 100's of other people getting ready for the fireworks. Obviously almost everybody was a bit drunk, so were we... So anyway, these fucking lads, aged about 20, just punched my mate in the face and he had the worst nose bleed i'd ever seen, then they started attacking my other friend, he fought back as we hasn't too drunk. then the police came and didn't do anything to the lads..

fuck these cunts, seriously.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 21, 2009)

budda said:


> you didn't get your bandana back, did you?


I did actually


----------



## Harry (Mar 21, 2009)

Fuck these little shit kids like that
I've had to put up with this kinda shit before too man, it blows


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 21, 2009)

I've started weights training so I can get some gunzz  and fuck these cunts up if they wanna fuck around.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Mar 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> chavs are basically: gypsys/travellers that 'chav' (steal) things from people and start trouble wherever they go. these are usually boys under the age of 20 and do not have jobs attend school etc.
> 
> if they are not travellers then they usually live in 'council estates' which are literally houses paid for them by the local government because they can't afford a house themselves. council estates are fucking rough and to be avoided, purely for the volume of chavs they contain.
> 
> ...


 

Don't forget most of them are Racist/Sexist etcist... Chavs are mainly what's dragging the UK down


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

chavs and pikeys are the same thing dude!

if there is a difference I'm all ears.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 21, 2009)

There you go then:

Pikey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

FWIW - the only way some people learn is to get their ass handed to them so don't feel you were unjustified in handing out some lumps.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

> In the late 20th and early 21st centuries, the definition became even looser and is sometimes used to refer to a wide section of the (generally urban) underclass of the country, or merely a person of any social class who "lives on the cheap". This seems to be the meaning intended by Stephen Fry in an episode of QI, grouping together "hoodies, pikeys and chavs", and intimating that these people are of a sort who "go out on the town, beating people up and drinking Bacardi Breezers".



I have to say, where I'm from they're the same thing!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 21, 2009)

Piro said:


> This is the exact reason I carry the largest knife I can legally (a Cold Steel Triple Action if anyone knows what that is...). Use the motto walk softly but carry a big stick. Little dickhead kids tend to start listening when they see blade.....



So you pull it and it dissuades some punk from attacking you. Thats the very best scenario you can hope for but its probably the least likely one. 

Or you pull it and have to use it because our doped-up young punk thinks he can take you regardless - the likelihood of this happening increases almost exponentially for each punk after the first. 

Or more likely, you pull a knife, and they pull a knife or a gun - someone, and it could very well be you, is going to get hurt or possibly even die because its easy to hurt someone a lot with a knife, its more difficult to stop them with a flesh wound. 

Now, I'm never going to say that you should go unarmed in the streets of today and I feel bad for you that your streets are harsh enough that you carry a knife like that - but honestly, choose the softer option first. You know what else causes kids to shut up?

A punch in the nose. You need a bare minimum of training and its hardly ever going to do lasting damage but it defuses the situation because punk#2 is definately going to think twice if he sees his compadre sitting on the floor leaking and crying.......if his compadre is on the floor twitching his last however, you just lost. 

So yes, speak softly and carry a big stick but a kick in the nuts solves more situations - be careful out there dude 



Scar Symmetry said:


> I have to say, where I'm from they're the same thing!



They're used interchangeably these days its true I prefer the collective noun of "Cunts" personally


----------



## Tiger (Mar 21, 2009)

I mean really, 13 year olds? They havent gotten puberty's muscle mass, being hit by one is a joke. You're almost a grown man, you should be able to defend yourself from children.

This may have been nature, just natural selection running its course.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 21, 2009)

Tiger said:


> I mean really, 13 year olds? They havent gotten puberty's muscle mass, being hit by one is a joke. You're almost a grown man, you should be able to defend yourself from children.
> 
> This may have been nature, just natural selection running its course.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 21, 2009)

You should probably change the title too, since technically they didn't attack you. You attacked them, and then proceeded to get beat up by them. They stole from you, true, but you did not have to try to intimidate the kids physically and that's where you went wrong, especially if you can't defend yourself against children.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 21, 2009)

Eat some Bacon.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 21, 2009)

i hate bacon


----------



## Tiger (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys I just got attacked by a pack of wild puppies.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 21, 2009)

I still can't see past the fact that your are fighting with kids...If it was someone your own age that took your shit I would say go for it but a fucking 13 year old...dude..I don't care how many of them there were..You should not have gotten physical with them......thats fucking weak lol.....Next time..just whine to them and be generally emo...I would leave...wow


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Guys I just got attacked by a pack of wild puppies.


You really don't like me, do you?


----------



## Fred (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd love a lot of the Americans posting here to act out their suggested courses of action if put in the same situation. These little shits are fucking feral, their age is completely irrelevant when there's a whole pack of them coming at you. And again, those who are getting on high horses about punching a 13 year-old kid, would love to see you guys just saunter calmly off. Sure, most of the time it's best to ignore stuff like this, but in certain situations (which I've been in before, too) it's inevitable that you're going to hit one of them.

These little cunts are the reason I get so paranoid about my little brother getting the bus home from school on his own - thinking about the number of times shit's been started on me/knives have been pulled when I was younger, it's fucking terrifying. Especially considering I'm 6'2 and he's... not!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, because they don't have gangs of thugs in North America. Halifax in NS isn't known for groups of kids swarming people downtown and beating them up. That shit doesn't happen outside of the UK at all.


----------



## Fred (Mar 21, 2009)

I wasn't saying that in the slightest, I'm saying the British breed of these kids is a different breed to the American one, and that I find it exceedingly hard to believe people would act in the idealistic manner they're describing when faced with this particular situation.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

Fred said:


> I wasn't saying that in the slightest, I'm saying the British breed of these kids is a different breed to the American one, and that I find it exceedingly hard to believe people would act in the idealistic manner they're describing when faced with this particular situation.



.

Honestly, the nature of these "kids" is simply unreal. They really are the scum of the Earth, and they are virtually never intimidated by their victim's size, age etc. A lot of you are being too hard on the OP. It really can be frightening. My town isn't too bad, but there have been cases where such chavs have done significant damage. I can't speak for America, but I do know that the UK suffers from far too much of this despicable problem .


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 21, 2009)

Fred said:


> I wasn't saying that in the slightest, I'm saying the British breed of these kids is a different breed to the American one, and that I find it exceedingly hard to believe people would act in the idealistic manner they're describing when faced with this particular situation.



How so? Violent kids are violent kids. It doesn't matter if they dress in track pants, wear a monocle and call you Farnsworth, they're still little shits. Personally I would have hit him too, the only point I'm arguing is that these assholes are universal.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 21, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It doesn't matter if they dress in track pants, wear a monocle and call you Farnsworth, they're still little shits.


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, i'll let you know about a friend of mine,About 6 weeks ago a man of 40 years of age was beaten so badly he was put into intensive care for 2 weeks, he's only just been released from MK general Hospital, the group of "lads" responsible were aged between 11 and 15 and eyewitness's suggest about 5 or 6 of them actually beat the man, this was a savage and unprovoked attack, the police have so far released all of the "lads" and nothing seems to be moving along.

Joke as you will, but this is my mates cousin, a peace loving, gentle somewhat naive person.

I wonder what or how you would react if it was someone you knew, or even someone you loved, with the amount of 10-16 year olds being arrested on gun and knife charges in this country on a massive increase.

if you honestly believe a kid of 13 is no danger to YOU then i suggest you actually get outside, buy a newspaper and read it.

i genuinely hope no-one has to suffer any kind of hostile attack

Peace


----------



## Luan (Mar 21, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Guys I just got attacked by a pack of wild puppies.



OH NOES!!!111one ARE YOU OK?!??


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

I had a guy half my size repeatedly punched me in the face for calling him a prick in response to him calling me a prick.

I just walked away.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 21, 2009)

Man, I can't help but think of that one scene at the end of "Saw" where the kids beat the fuck out of those two henchmen all for a bag of candy! I know, I know, wrong country completely.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 21, 2009)

this thread is stupid, but funny


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Man, I can't help but think of that one scene at the end of "Saw" where the kids beat the fuck out of those two henchmen all for a bag of candy! I know, I know, wrong country completely.



Which "Saw"?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2009)

Cull the lot of em.


----------



## Joel (Mar 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Which "Saw"?




I'm pretty sure he is referring to 'Hostel'.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 21, 2009)

It's gay and it's only going to get worse. We're too fucking Politically Correct in this country and too 'soft touched'. It's about time the UK as a whole got tough. This sort of shit didn't happen when our grandparents were kids.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> I'm pretty sure he is referring to 'Hostel'.



Ah, that's different.


----------



## Joel (Mar 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Ah, that's different.



Thats the only film where I can think of the kids killing those two guys.


----------



## Piledriver (Mar 21, 2009)

when some small guys tried to do this to me,i just caught one,lifted him up from hes shirt,and told him that if his friends wouldnt live me alone ill just call my friends and we will have a proper fight.
they just ran away


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

maliciousteve said:


> It's gay and it's only going to get worse. We're too fucking Politically Correct in this country and too 'soft touched'. It's about time the UK as a whole got tough. This sort of shit didn't happen when our grandparents were kids.



+1

enough bubblewrapping kids, throw them out into the Agoge like in 300.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, I meant, "Hostel". My bad.


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> +1
> 
> enough bubblewrapping kids, throw them out into the Agoge like in 300.


----------



## groph (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, Halifax gets a bad rep for those swarmings. Even where I'm at can get bad sometimes. Back in September, myself and two other friends, one of them has posted on here before, were getting back from a show, and decided to go to the local Wendy's. We meet another group of people who we sort of know, and then this other kid who I've seen around (he's usually bad news) comes stumbling in and asks me if I want to buy some weed. I don't so I tell him such, and then he says that he could rob me. So I laugh a little and walk up to the counter to place my order. While my friends and I are eating at our table, that little douche walks outside, and that other group of people go out behind him. Apparently they jumped the kid because he came back in on his phone calling for backup like they always do. He comes up to us and demands we give him the names and numbers of that other group of people, and none of us have any idea. So he threatens to break all of our jaws with a rock that he has in his sweater. So we leave, and along the way home we run into that kid's backup. The genius in my group pipes up and asks them if they were going to Wendy's because he presumed they were, and I think he thought he knew them. So they get instantly aggressive with us so I step forward and confront them, telling them we had nothing to do with what happened. The leader of their group threatens to hit me over the head with a wrench (he had one in plain sight, so I assume the other 4 or 5 of them were armed too) Eventually they just fucked off, but not before threatening us with names of people they know.

Shits like these travel in groups and terrorize other people using threats of violence to get what they want. They're impossible to reason with and only want to fight, so you have absolutely no options but to fight or give them what they want. If you fight them and lose, you've gotten your ass kicked and all your shit stolen. If you fight and win, you've got to be constantly on guard of being jumped by their friends. They're small scale terrorists and anyone you see around here in a huge ugly sweater or a tall tee should be thrown on a pyre or into a mass grave.

Around here, they're all dressed in baggy clothes, most sell weed, 99.9&#37; are into rap. It's a very, very reliable stereotype. Stay the fuck away from anyone who looks like a "gangsta" around here unless you've known them for years. Luckily I happen to know a few really well, so I "have back" if I ever need it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 21, 2009)

groph said:


> Yeah, Halifax gets a bad rep for those swarmings. Even where I'm at can get bad sometimes. Back in September, myself and two other friends, one of them has posted on here before, were getting back from a show, and decided to go to the local Wendy's. We meet another group of people who we sort of know, and then this other kid who I've seen around (he's usually bad news) comes stumbling in and asks me if I want to buy some weed. I don't so I tell him such, and then he says that he could rob me. So I laugh a little and walk up to the counter to place my order. While my friends and I are eating at our table, that little douche walks outside, and that other group of people go out behind him. Apparently they jumped the kid because he came back in on his phone calling for backup like they always do. He comes up to us and demands we give him the names and numbers of that other group of people, and none of us have any idea. So he threatens to break all of our jaws with a rock that he has in his sweater. So we leave, and along the way home we run into that kid's backup. The genius in my group pipes up and asks them if they were going to Wendy's because he presumed they were, and I think he thought he knew them. So they get instantly aggressive with us so I step forward and confront them, telling them we had nothing to do with what happened. The leader of their group threatens to hit me over the head with a wrench (he had one in plain sight, so I assume the other 4 or 5 of them were armed too) Eventually they just fucked off, but not before threatening us with names of people they know.
> 
> Shits like these travel in groups and terrorize other people using threats of violence to get what they want. They're impossible to reason with and only want to fight, so you have absolutely no options but to fight or give them what they want. If you fight them and lose, you've gotten your ass kicked and all your shit stolen. If you fight and win, you've got to be constantly on guard of being jumped by their friends. They're small scale terrorists and anyone you see around here in a huge ugly sweater or a tall tee should be thrown on a pyre or into a mass grave.
> 
> Around here, they're all dressed in baggy clothes, most sell weed, 99.9% are into rap. It's a very, very reliable stereotype. Stay the fuck away from anyone who looks like a "gangsta" around here unless you've known them for years. Luckily I happen to know a few really well, so I "have back" if I ever need it.



Yeah man, I post on the Maritime Metal board, and I remember a few years back hearing about several people on the board who got jumped, all separate incidents. My bro was jumped by skinheads back when I was in highschool too, which is odd since we're white. They broke a beer bottle on his face and he had to get stitches and shit. Got glass shards in his eye, doctors said he was lucky he didn't lose the eye.

Point is, you can't say this is isolated to the UK, shit happens everywhere. I always carry a knife with me, but in a swarm like attack I wouldn't dare pull it unless I thought for sure they were going to kill me, in which case I'd take down one or 2 with me. Not much to do when you get swarmed but either run or curl up and take it. Luckily, that kind of shit doesn't usually happen here like it does in a bigger city like Halifax. It did a couple years ago though, a group of kids was going around beating up old people and shit down town, but they actually got caught.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol, i walked out of my house to some 13 years olds spray painting random shit my driveway one time, they saw me and acted like they were going to try to fight me, i just forced them to clean it up, meaning, i found out who they were, told there dad to get a fucking pressure washer and stood on my front porch drinking lemonade while watching them clean my driveway.

Also i got clocked twice in the ear by a weightlifter, enough to knock me down, just stood up, looked at him and said "thats not cool man"

just man up


----------



## budda (Mar 21, 2009)

humans suck.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 21, 2009)

Fred said:


> I'd love a lot of the Americans posting here to act out their suggested courses of action if put in the same situation. These little shits are fucking feral, their age is completely irrelevant when there's a whole pack of them coming at you. And again, those who are getting on high horses about punching a 13 year-old kid, would love to see you guys just saunter calmly off. Sure, most of the time it's best to ignore stuff like this, but in certain situations (which I've been in before, too) it's inevitable that you're going to hit one of them.



My suggested course of action? Grab the first fuckers wrist as he extracted my bandanna, and twist his arm around his back and pull up until I hear *POP*, all while smiling and saying "I believe you have something of mine".

On the other hand, I open carry most places I go anyway. I have NEVER had anyone try to pick my pocket.

I have no moral outrage here, save that Thin Ice got his Ass handed to him by a bunch of tween chavs. That offends my morality.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 21, 2009)

How did I get my ass handed to me? I got my bandana back, showed that I wasn't a pussy and that there a consequences for taking my things. I got what I wanted.


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> How did I get my ass handed to me? I got my bandana back, showed that I wasn't a pussy and that there a consequences for taking my things. I got what I wanted.



You hid in your brothers house thought


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 21, 2009)

I didn't really want to hang around while kids were shouting racist shit at me.


----------



## That_One_Person (Mar 21, 2009)

I wanted to visit the U.K. before, but it seems like I shouldn't without a chainsaw.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 22, 2009)

^as long as you have an intact set of balls, you'll be fine


----------



## Harry (Mar 22, 2009)

One thing I've found really strange with me and my friends is, when I'm out by myself I almost never get threatened by anyone and I'm not kidding when I say this, but it's partly because I have slightly dark skin.
But when my totally white friends go out, even in groups, some of them have been jumped multiple times by gangs of guys in my suburb that are basically out to bash Aussie white kids that dress like that are into metal/punk.
It's weird, I'll just pop on a white shirt, a fairly regular pair of jeans, and to those gangs I'm just some normal guy in the street to them who isn't much different, but yet when my other friends go out wearing their metal band t shirts and black jeans, for the gangs that is too different and weird to them and they target them because of that


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats not particularly weird - its just a conditioned response to attack anyone that represents a divergent social group. Pavlovian thugs for the win.....but fwiw I've found the same thing. I'm far more conservative now than when I was a youth and consequently get far less trouble.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 22, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> How did I get my ass handed to me? I got my bandana back, showed that I wasn't a pussy and that there a consequences for taking my things. I got what I wanted.



I'm just giving you shit. 

Really, you should have made an example out of the few that attacked you. I mean open the jumbo economy can'o'whoopAss, and keep dishing it out until they were crying on the ground in the fetal position. That's the only way they or anyone else in their group will learn.


----------



## garthfluff (Mar 23, 2009)

Nick said:


> you should have went fucking loco on the smallest weakest one there. Propperly went to town on him. Beat him so hard you actually felt bad about it, when people see your prepared to go that far on a weakling and cross that boundary, they will know you dont give a fuck. That said, picking the biggest one and just fucking laying him out hard is also a good option.
> 
> 
> 
> lol indeed glasgow on a saturday night is a sight to behold.



Out of all of my knife crime encounters, 85% have been in Glasgow. Fun place.


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 23, 2009)

Kinda makes me glad I'm a bigger dude. Don't really get anyone fucking with me, especially not kids. I have the occasional small drunk guy in a bar that wants to prove something to his girl by fighting the big guy in the bar, but other than that, I've been left pretty well alone. 

....Now watch me get mugged tonight for saying that.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2009)

lol i didnt read the whole thread so I dunno if this has been said.. but reminds me of the epic scene in "Step-brothers"... haha =]


----------



## cgrady (Mar 23, 2009)

If you're 17 and you're getting picked on by 13 year olds something needs to change dude


----------



## budda (Mar 23, 2009)

and that "something" would be society


----------



## Randy (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 23, 2009)

^ The Newest in Arktanian Weaponry


----------



## Harry (Mar 24, 2009)

Randy said:


>



How much for one of these?


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 24, 2009)

I find that attacking mid-sentence is the best course of action.

Me - "Look, I don't wanna have to fi-" *BAM!*

Luckily, I live in a nice town


----------



## petereanima (Mar 24, 2009)

@"5 against 1": it doesnt matter how much enemies there are around, you can still hurt one bad. try to break his nose with the first punch, then catch him with left hand on the throat to choke him, and give him another one straight on the nose with your right. he will need some time. then take the next one. if you are "lucky" you fall soon in an rush and dont feel if somemone attacks you from the side. also some of the others will think twice when they see their friends hurt.

but by the way: didnt you say you had some friends there? didnt they want to help you?

and yeah, we're talking about "kids" here, but obviously a 13 year old today is not what a 13 year old was when we where that age. i notice that also here - i mean, i'm 27, looking quite "robust", and i also had some 13,14 year olds wanting to attack me last year. they ran when i turned round and walked towards them, but nonetheless: it were fucking KIDS wanting to attack me, its retarded times we live in.


just to make it clear: if you can avoid a fight, then avoid it by any means - but if its inevitable -> then win. with all necessary brutality.


----------



## arktan (Mar 24, 2009)

petereanima said:


> just to make it clear: if you can avoid a fight, then avoid it by any means - but if its inevitable -> then win. with all necessary brutality. *Or go under fighting.*



modified. Now i agree 666&#37;


----------



## petereanima (Mar 24, 2009)

i approve!


----------



## RenegadeDave (Mar 24, 2009)

petereanima said:


> @"5 against 1": it doesnt matter how much enemies there are around, you can still hurt one bad. try to break his nose with the first punch, then catch him with left hand on the throat to choke him, and give him another one straight on the nose with your right. he will need some time. then take the next one. if you are "lucky" you fall soon in an rush and dont feel if somemone attacks you from the side. also some of the others will think twice when they see their friends hurt.
> 
> but by the way: didnt you say you had some friends there? didnt they want to help you?
> 
> ...



This is the truth. I don't have any issue with this. Before I finally accepted this reality, I'd occasionally get some cocky napoleon complex kid try and provoke me. That doesn't happen anymore. 

There's a way society should function, and the way it does. Ultimately, you're responsible for your personal well being. 

The fact it's 13 year olds is somewhat concerning, but I've taken my lumps from doing dumb things, these kids will as well. 

Just be careful though, my buddy got jumped by three folks trying to whoop him and he was more than they could handle and beat two kids within inches of their life, got 3 months in lock up for using excessive force. It was awful, one of the kids had brought a video camera to vid his two buddies put a beating on my buddy. Once he realized that the two of them were going to lose badly, he put his camera down and got in on it, and proceeded to get beaten mercilessly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2009)

whether they are 13 years old or not I think is irrelevant. essentially people are animals, and in the animal world, if a youngster tries to take on an adult, they get taught a lesson.

this should be the case with humans too. we're over-civilized and over-moralized I believe. kids need to get back to resepecting their elders, their parents especially. I didn't when I was a kid, because I didn't have to. I stepped up to a few people bigger than me and got shown what for. it helped me remember my place and that I wasn't as cool as I thought I was. sometimes, violence IS the answer.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Mar 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> we're over-civilized and over-moralized I believe. kids need to get back to resepecting their elders, their parents especially. I didn't when I was a kid, because I didn't have to. I stepped up to a few people bigger than me and got shown what for. it helped me remember my place and that I wasn't as cool as I thought I was. sometimes, violence IS the answer.



Whole heartedly agree.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah man.

My mate was out the other night and 3 of his mates got stabbed in the face with a smashed bottle by some jumped up little 'erbert of a chav.

I mean, it's one thing to stab someone, but in the face?! How mentally detached from reality and the human body do you have to be to be able to summon what it takes to do something that violent and brutal.

Shooting someone - fine. It's violent, but it's detached because you're not the one causing the momentum behind the bullet for it to pierce flesh.

Stabbing - much more mental power is taken to drive a knife into living flesh. Most people can't even cut an animal, let alone another entity of the same kin.

Stabbing in the face - Now that's just too far gone. I think you have to be actually mental to take it to that level of gore. Total empathy detachment must be in place before someone can do that, just because someone's wearing different clothes than you or something. Just mental.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2009)

the people that do these things have completely different mindframes to us. they treat life as a joke, extreme violence is normal and they have fucking buckets of pride for people so stupid and ignorant. they all need to be rounded up in one place and dealt with. are the WWII gas chambers still working?


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll tell you the truth... when I was your age, I always solved the issue of violence with violence. 

If I got beat up or beat on by somebody, I went back home and got myself "trained" to kick the living shit out of them the next opportunity that I could.


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to give the micro-bump but it's funny because i was going to post something alike this thread, since something like this happened to me about 8 hours ago at an a open air bar and grill..should i call it that?...

I was with my girl eating some steak and drinking some beer enjoying the night out, so to make the night more "enjoyable" we took the farthest sit in the place we could find. so while we waited for our meal, like... 5-7 from 13-16 year old kids (i'm 18 by the way.) show up saying they want our space, and insisted quite agressively.... As a raged Dominican i am, i stood up to start the fight, but one of the cowards and seemly the leader of the "mini gang" tried to stab me on the arm, which left a very deep wound, so i said "fine, we're leaving" and i "left" their sight. I left my girl at the bar, took a bar stool (sadly it had a coustioned top  ) and walked toward them from the right so i would be less visible to them, so i hit some of them in whatever place i could lay a hit on (the first one was in one of their heads SO RELIEFING..yes i'm very violent when the time requires it.), then i called the police, and while i waited for them i ate my steak which was also free 

Yes, i know i overreacted, but no one stabs me in the arm for nothing,* NOBODY*

It's sad how wrongly educated the upcoming generations are, since idontknowwhat influence narrowed their minds, make them relate respect, in these kids case, to fear, which only leads to nothing but a unhabitable future.

What you did was right, the kids nowadays require some serious spanking because how parents are raising them, i coudn't even curse when i was 10 without getting my mouth blasted and soap'd by my mother.


----------



## JunkMan (Mar 30, 2009)

I was out in worcester on saturday me, my gf, 2 of her mates, and my best mate, we sat down in the bus station because it was raining and had nothing else better to do, one of the guys that works there said "can you please move, your creating rubbish" i said ok, i mean im not going to get angery at that, we cleaned our stuff and was about to leave, when 6 chavs came along and said "move you fucking emo's" 

im not emo, it annoys me when people call me the first thing that comes into there head, i stood up and said "what did you say" and the one who id call the leader just starts basically cowering and saying sorry because i stood up.

im 17, 5' 7, and weigh about 9st 6lb, the guy that cowered was bigger than my mate dan (about 6' 1) and was scared, usally if you show control they get scared.

it freaks me out alot actully.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2009)

this thread is gold


----------



## JunkMan (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank god for NEDS/Chavs

they make briton great


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never been attacked in public before, and I look like a 12 year old girl.

Wait a minute...............


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought that type of situations only happen here. We have "chavs" too, it's a fuckin plague.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 30, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I look like a 12 year old girl.



I would like to be your friend.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 1, 2009)

I love reading this thread. Unfortunately, I do not have any mugging stories to contribute. I'm normally a very passive person who detests violence, but judging from past experience I'd fly off the handle if someone pushed me really far. So I hope to never find myself in that kind of situation.

And to the OP: I know a lot of people are saying you should have wrecked one or two of those kids. In retrospect I sort of agree, but I know I don't always think very clearly when I'm angry/frustrated. I think it's unrealistic for people to hold that against you, seeing that you probably haven't had to stand up to a mob before.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 1, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I would like to be your friend.


Why ?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Apr 2, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Why ?



Read the sentence I quoted from you again, and think about it.


----------



## MFB (Apr 2, 2009)

JJ in training?


----------



## CrashRG (Apr 2, 2009)

what exactly is a "chav"? i'm an uneducated american so bare with me, lol


----------



## plyta (Apr 2, 2009)

Do this:







I've seen one fighter hit in a throat by accident in an amateur judo match. He was carried away from dojo by paramedics.


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

CrashRG said:


> what exactly is a "chav"? i'm an uneducated american so bare with me, lol



Read the thread or take the same amount of time to post that and GOOGLE next time

Urban Dictionary: chav


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 2, 2009)

Jason said:


> Read the thread or take the same amount of time to post that and GOOGLE next time
> 
> Urban Dictionary: chav



From the link:




...


----------



## JunkMan (Apr 2, 2009)

a chav and ned are acranimes (excuse my spelling, well tired, onl just got back from college)

Chav stands for Consil House And Violent
Ned stands for Non Educated Delincant.

one day i will learn how to spell


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2009)

to clear up any confusion of what a chav is once and for all:

go into YouTube and search for:

Phenomenon - Straight Cockney


----------



## Jason (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh boo hoo.. Some twat tried to neg repd me and failed  Try have the balls to sign it next time.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Apr 3, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> What is a chav (for all the people on the other side of the pond)?



Google is your friend.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2009)

Jason said:


> Oh boo hoo.. Some twat tried to neg repd me and failed  Try have the balls to sign it next time.



is that where it shows up with a silver square?

that happened to me once and I wondered what it was.


----------



## Jason (Apr 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> is that where it shows up with a silver square?
> 
> that happened to me once and I wondered what it was.



Yeah..


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2009)

Today I walked by a playground where kindergartners were playing and I averted my eyes so as to not provoke their ire.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 3, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, because they don't have gangs of thugs in North America. Halifax in NS isn't known for groups of kids swarming people downtown and beating them up. That shit doesn't happen outside of the UK at all.



We have it on occasion where I live. They're usually just 13-18 year olds who egg each other on to start something with an adult - usually trying to nick their ipod or something. The best thing you can do is call attention to what's happening - somebody will call the police, and they'll run away. Fighting back will more likely get you knifed and into the hospital. These things can escalate out of control fast.


----------



## Jason (Apr 3, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Today I walked by a playground where kindergartners were playing and I averted my eyes so as to not provoke their ire.



Good call you may have been thrashed and left with a Teddy Gramhams wrapper stuffed up your ass


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 3, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Today I walked by a playground where kindergartners were playing and I averted my eyes so as to not provoke their ire.


----------



## Dan (Apr 4, 2009)

urgh, little british shits...

cant be doing with the Chav population of Britain, theyre always trying to prove how 'hard' they are, but when someone like myself or anyone else that doesnt look like they should be on benefits with 7 different fathers and a crack addiction gives them shit back.. WE'RE always the ones who get punished for it. If they want to bring it then fine, ill dish it back out, but i dont see why decent people should get the blame for something they didnt even start. 

Now i have a pretty short temper, i work in a subway in the middle of town on a saturday night to help pay my uni tuition, so i see all sorts of people, and i have to break up all sorts of shit. Im not built like a tank, and im not overly fat, im tall and im skinny, so obviously nob ends are going to see me as a potential target when theyre tanked up. But end of the day if someone comes at you (regardless of age) to attack you, your not going to do what the law pretty much says and 'meh take it then file a police report which will inevitably lead to them doing nothing because theyre on benefits or underage'

bring back national service and just downright beat shit into those people who think they rule the world because they can pick on the little guy in massive groups. One on one theyre weak as fuck, and they can give mouth but they cant take it back when you stand right in their grill.

They arnt worth yours or my time, but if no-one else is going to step up and give them a good kick in, then im sure as hell going to do it.

ANOTHER mini rant over hahah


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it's completely fucked that you don't have full legal rights to protect yourself.

If someone tries to fuck you up, you should be able to defend yourself with extreme force.


----------



## Dan (Apr 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's completely fucked that you don't have full legal rights to protect yourself.
> 
> If someone tries to fuck you up, you should be able to defend yourself with extreme force.



damn right, extreme force on the chav population of britain would be just what the country needs. you could make a tv documentary about it, or a show like dog the bounty hunter

'Plug the chav breaker'

it would be awesome, i would get trevor macdonald to do the voice over and everything


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 4, 2009)

haha dog the bounty hunter is awesome!


----------



## Jason (Apr 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's completely fucked that you don't have full legal rights to protect yourself.
> 
> If someone tries to fuck you up, you should be able to defend yourself with extreme force.


----------



## mustang-monk (Apr 6, 2009)

some chav tried to nick my mobile on cristmas eve, by trying to trip me up and grab it, i pushed my leg in to his as he tried to trip me up, so he was knocked back, he looked at me, so i said "watch out mate" and walked on. some people are just shits, to steal is one thing to steal on christmas eve is another, didnt piss me off to much tho as i was leaving work at 6 and talking a 2 hour bus ride home so i was just glad to be going home for christmas.


----------



## rob_l (Apr 6, 2009)

Lil fukn shitheads!!!! 15yrs of real Krav Maga from a second generation, ex-IDF Officer has bled this out of me. No fear, and part of the training was your dominant arm being tied behind your back, lying face down - You had to be on your feet and take on 10 opponents for 15 seconds each, with one arm. And remain standing. No pads. Full contact. They figure if you dont know what a punch feels like, you wont be able to work thru it in a fight. No mouthpieces of headgear. And let's face it - A real fight is over in about 20-30 seconds or less.

I'm not 'big', and I dont like violence - But I dont need to. 

Not trying to sound like a hard ass. I'm actually not at all. Krav Maga is purely defensive. And painful...


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 6, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Lil fukn shitheads!!!! 15yrs of real Krav Maga from a second generation, ex-IDF Officer has bled this out of me. No fear, and part of the training was your dominant arm being tied behind your back, lying face down - You had to be on your feet and take on 10 opponents for 15 seconds each, with one arm. And remain standing. No pads. Full contact. They figure if you dont know what a punch feels like, you wont be able to work thru it in a fight. No mouthpieces of headgear. And let's face it - A real fight is over in about 20-30 seconds or less.
> 
> I'm not 'big', and I dont like violence - But I dont need to.
> 
> Not trying to sound like a hard ass. I'm actually not at all. Krav Maga is purely defensive. And painful...


Krav Maga's realistic, I like that.


----------



## meisterjager (May 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> try playing the Jeremy Kyle drinking game.
> 
> you have to drink every time he says 'look at me'.
> 
> you get smashed man, trust me.



Watching Jeremy Kyle... good fun
Taking the piss out of pregnant chavs with drug habits... great fun
Laughing as weedy teenagers get called out on why they won't get a job... just gets better...







Playing drinking games at 9.30am and laughing at antisocial, alcoholic fathers... Epic!


----------

